

Rdio Developer App: Eavesdrop.io - listen in on Rdio friends - colinloretz
http://blog.rdio.com/us/2012/11/developer-app-eavesdrop.html

======
pan69
WTF? What sort of BS is this? Now I need to spied on as well while I listen to
music. F* this s*. Time to cancel my rdio account!

~~~
truebosko
This only is connected to your friends. So, if this is a serious post, then
just don't connect with friends on Rdio.

------
NullSet
Hey everyone! Eavesdrop dev here; we built this for NodeKO and decided to keep
it going.

